# Hawkhurst Bus Depot



## racknruin (Nov 13, 2008)

Came past here recently and was surprised to find the old bus depot has closed. I've always liked this building, with its retro 50's air and stylish glazed canopy. Sadly, it is now decaying and awaiting redevelopment. As yet unchavved however:


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 13, 2008)

looks good 

now get that bus out Butler, or you'll be on report.. arrrrrr


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Arriva always tend to buyout other bus companies, close the smaller depots and move the buses and routes to the bigger depots


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely little building that, shame its going


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 14, 2009)

Missed this one first time around -great Building. You've got some good photos there -ta for sharing!


----------



## TK421 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats a nice little set of buildings, it reminds me of the old Derby bus station before they knocked it down.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 14, 2009)

kevsy21 said:


> Arriva always tend to buyout other bus companies, close the smaller depots and move the buses and routes to the bigger depots



there could be another one on here soon mate...


----------

